# Instructions for Unusual Car Kit



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

This is a bit of a long shot, but . . . Does anyone have the assembly instructions for an obscure Lindberg car kit called the "Silver Streak," a.k.a. the "SC-100" or "GT-200"?

It's apparently a 1981 reissue of a kit I built back in the mid-1960s. It's a large (1/12 scale, 15" long), somewhat odd-looking two-seater with a one-piece wraparound windshield canopy and long, wedge-shaped nose. Seems to be an original design (i.e., not based on a full-size concept car or prototype). The kit is motorized and has working lights. I picked up one this afternoon at a swap meet (after checking the contents of the box, of course), only to discover upon closer inspection that what I had assumed were the instructions was actually just a _supplement_ with the _text only_ (no assembly drawings) in four languages other than English! The main instruction booklet was nowhere to be seen. Boy, do I feel like a jerk!

Can somebody help me here?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Instructions? We don' need no stinkin' instructions!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks! Big help! (need Smiley for "sarcastic/ironic")

Actually, the body and interior go together fairly simply, but the chassis (with scale working spring suspension!) and scale V8 engine are complex, multi-piece affairs that really can't be figured out without the _darn_ instructions. I thought of contacting the Lindberg people (another long shot) but I can't find the company's website. They _are_ currently in business, aren't they?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

hi ask lindberg, this kit was just reissued a couple of years ago as the diamond duster, think mega hobby still has them.
Its exactly the same kit, by the way its been reissued so many times I have lost count lol.Or go to showrod rally site and ask they are a good bunch over there.
Buzz


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

scotpens,

If you're still looking for instructions here's the parent site for Lindberg:

http://www.crafthouse.net/

The site is pretty lame and there is no mention whatsoever of Lindberg. But if you click on the Urban Nation link you'll see some Lindberg kits listed there. 

There's a Contact Us link try that and see if they still have the instructions for the Diamond Duster kit.

Hope this helps


----------



## DAWGYA (Apr 6, 2011)

I am looking for a Lindberg Silver Streak! Any Ideas?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to Hobbytalk DAWGYA.:wave:
As Buzz says, you could try Megahobby. They have an excellent reputation here and come very highly recommended.

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes its the Diamond Duster nowdays. I have the new kit although it is shrink wrapped. If you can't get some instructions from Lindberg I can pop it open.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Head over to:

http://www.lindberg-models.com/

There's even a "Contact Us" button.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

How bout the model car forum?


----------

